# 2002 International 4300



## camby (Feb 26, 2002)

I am in the process of purchasing a new single axle dump. I am considering getting a 2002 International 4300 with a 14' dump body. While talking with a salesman from Sterling, he mentioned that guys are having serious electrical problems with the new Internationals. Has anyone heard of this problem or experienced it firsthand. I appreciate all input.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

While I do not own any of the new Internationals. The last thing you want to do is let a salesmen bash another companies product. 

Those sterling trucks have their own problems. Go with the dealer that will provide you with service. 

Geoff


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

no i heard that about internationals from a freind that is about to lease another.It's true right now


----------



## camby (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks for the help Geoff and Cat. I try not to listen to salesman, but it sounded like it was a real problem. I didn't think they changed anything but the body on the Internationals. I guess it is a chance i will have to take. Thank you.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I don't think the problems are limited to the 4300 series. We had a 4700 ambulance we ended up selling due to numerous electrical problems and my buddy had International buy back a 4900 for the same reason. This guy has a fleet of cornbinders, he swears by them. Like Geoff said though, dealer support is very important and the dealer here is great. I'll ask my buddy if he's heard of any current problems.

This same guy had gremlins in his new Duramax Chevy, it would just go dead for some reason and by the time he got it to the dealer, it straightened itself out. He finally left it with them for a week and they found a bad ground in the harness, it's been OK since.

When Mack first started the CH series, there were a lot of engine control problems there too. They'd also quit for no reason and have to be towed.

My point is with the engine managment systems used today, every once in a while one has a problem, no matter what the brand. I don't know how the technicians can keep up with the training.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Pics of a 2002 IH 4200 extended cab.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

more pics


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Camby, I finally remembered to ask my buddy about the 4300, and yes, there were problems, but they have been corrected. Apparently the cab was crushing the wiring harness causing these problems, but the harness has been rerouted to prevent this. Sorry I took so long, hope this helps.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

*Update...*

Its been about 3 months and 3000 miles since the 4300 has been in service. We have had just a few minor problems with it but all in all its a great truck with lots of power. Its been getting about 10.5 mpg.

Problems:
1. No front turn signals.
2. No reverse lights.
3. Recalled for lower clutch rod.
4. Leaking fuel cap.
5. Needed a special wiring harness from IH for the trailer brakes. I'm still not crazy about not being able to tap into any of the wiring harness but the salt spreader and anti-ice spray rig will have a separate control box with power directly off the battery. Heated wipers, aux. lighting and strobe power supply have to be wired into these switch panel.
6. Weld cracked on cab protector.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

pic2


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

pic3


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Turfplus,

Nice looking truck!

What kind of money are they asking for the cab and chassis on the 4200 and the 4300's? Also how is the turning radius?

Thanks


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Turfplus, very very nice truck!! Mike


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Some of the Internationals, have a switch panel built into the dash. The newest International that we got 5 weeks ago, had 8 switches built into the dash with their own power supply. All you do is connect the out put power wire to the circuit board which is labeled with each switch and your good to go. Below each switch has a spot for a labels that light up when the head lights are on.

Our truck has the following listed. 

Plow/truck lights
Spreader Light
Wing Lights
Back Up lights
flashers
strobe 1 
strobe 2
high / low

Geoff


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

turfplus u gonna be puttin a plow on that truck?


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks guys.

Mike, I don't remember the steering radius but I know its tight. It turns better then our pick ups. If I remember correctly...list price for the 4200 was around $40K and the 4300 was 44K. IH gave us 13K toward the upfit while Ford offered 2. 

Geoff, I saw that same switch panel you are talking about on a wrecker and I liked it a lot. I talked to the service manager and he said it was expensive to go that route. I'll check with the parts dept. on pricing. You wouldn't happen to have any part numbers would you? 

Phillyplowking, I'm not sure if we will be mounting a plow on it just yet. Its main job with be stock pile spraying, anti-icing/deicing. It will have a 500 gallon tank and a 3-4 yard spreader. The dealer has a nice Snowfighter plus they have been working on. I'll try and get some pics. 

John


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

What engine & trans combo did you get? Is there a 2 speed rear? I went with the reflective lettering on my truck too, sharp job!

I had considered the 4700 when I was shopping for my truck, but they don't offer 4x4 until you get into the bigger chassis. I need the manueverability of the smaller truck.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Pelican, 
I went with the DT466 with 230 hp and 620 ft.lb. teamed with a 6+1 trans. Std 4.33 rear. I'm not crazy about 2 speed rears. 

Gotta love that reflective vinyl. I have a friend who does all our lettering at cost so why not go with reflective?

You did a wise move by getting the 550. I almost ordered a 550 but we needed more GVW. When I was looking at the 4300 I think IH is making a 4400 4x4. I'm curious to see what they list for. 

John


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Let me see what I can do on the part numbers. I am not ready to take the dash apart to get them, but if they are right handy I will. However it isn't a simple part replacement, the place where the wires are connected is behind the drivers seat. You see International runs the wires down there, so it wouldn't be an easy or cheap aftermarket install. 

Good choice on no 2 speed, they are a ton of trouble in the snow.

Geoff


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm not a fan of 2 speeds either, but thought I'd ask. You don't see that many of them anymore. I witnessed one explode in a truck I was following once, not a pretty sight!

I need another gear in my truck though, it has 4.88s and turns 2050 rpm @ 55 mph. First tank of fuel I only got 9.5 mpg average, some empty, some hauling, some towing.

6 + 1, is that a 6 speed w/ lo hole?


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

6+1 is 6 speed and a low. We had to get the higher output engine to use that trans. 1800 rpm @ 55 mph. Truck was spec'ed to do 80.


----------



## Clean Cut Lawns (Oct 11, 2002)

Have you decided if your going to mount a plow on it?


----------

